# D-link Router Keeps dropping Connection



## Smitherines

I have a D-link router WBR-1310. I recently recieved a gateway laptop. 

I would say about every 2 hours (give or take), the router losses connection from both my laptop and my desktop (the desktop is a wired connection, while the laptop is wirelessly connected). It is almost like the router is resetting itself, but does not come back on. The only way I can get the internet back on is to unplug the router, and then plug it back in. Then it works great...until it drops the connection again a bit later. 


I was just wondering if there was anything I could do to fix this problem. 

Thanks for your help and time!

<3 Sarah


----------



## thebof1993

Hi Sarah! Do you leave your router on all the time or just switch it on when you need it. Also, does this happen when connect both on wireless and on a wired connection (ethernet)?


----------



## Smitherines

Well, I used to keep it on all the time until my other family members complained about the dropped connection on the desktop so I now only turn it on when I need it. 

I have never had them both on a wired, or both on a wireless connection. My laptop is wireless and my desktop is wired. It seems that it does not matter if the connection is wireless or not, the router times out and loses connection.


----------



## thebof1993

I can only think that the router is overheating! Do you know the exact model number of your router and also how long have you had it?


----------



## Smitherines

I just realized, that I had my router next to a 5.8GHz phone... and I think I read somewhere that you aren't supposed to have them next to each other...

The router doesn't turn off.....all the lights are on, like it's trying to work but doesn't find the internet. 

serial number = F31227B025459
model = WBR-1310


----------



## thebof1993

No your not but this would only effect wireless transmissions. I think it could just be overheating! After it stops working just turn it off for 10 mins then should work fine


----------



## lazareth1

It probably needs a firmware upgrade. There's lots of routers out there that do this and an upgrade usually soves the problem. 

Your cordless phone works on a totally different frequency so that won't be affecting it. 

Go to: www.dlink.com and download the latest firmware for your router model and instructions on how to do this. 

PS incase the instructions don't tell you, DO NOT do this upgrade over a wireless connection. Temperarily connect to the router with a wired connect to complete this task.


----------



## Smitherines

Hey thanks...my boyfriend pointed this solution out as well....HOWEVER, the files for the firmware upgrade are .bin files and I burned them to a disc and everything...but they do not seem to work... I sent an email to the dlink support and If I dont get a reply I am going to call them.


----------



## johnwill

You have to navigate to the Tools menu in the D-Link setup screens and select Firmware. There you can navigate to the .BIN file and upgrade the firmware.


----------



## lazareth1

Yeah and remember to do it from a wired connect and not wireless as its safer. And don't power off your router or the computer you working on until it's completly finished or you might damage something! 

Did you check the revision number on your router and then download the correct firmware?


----------



## Sofia Brown

Tips keep in mind while using Wireless Internet are:
Check the type of issue that you face in the connectivity, if it is hardware or a positioning issue. If you find that it is a hardware issue, you can check for the connectivity or cable problems, you can try reconnecting the cables and ensure the proper power supply. If you have any issues with your router hardware, you will need to get it repaired or replaced. If you have connectivity issues due to the range, you can always be in the range that is supported by your router.

Reset router when all other steps fail. If after resetting the router, you are unable to access the network, you need to configure the settings. The network activity of the computer and the network might depend on parameters like the standard of network connectivity used. It is very essential to configure it properly for error free networking.
Router keeps dropping network - Antionline Forums - Maximum Security for a Connected World


----------



## threephi

I doubt this is the same problem, but I also had a D-Link router with a similar problem. I discovered that it was only occurring when my Cisco VPN was connected (or had been connected). Access would remain normal as long as the VPN was not (or had not been) connected. Once I connected the VPN the router would loose the connection and require a power cycle. I skipped the firmware upgrade and bought a Linksys router.


----------



## 2xg

This is a 2008 Thread, if you need assistance pls start and create your Thread.

Closed.


----------

